# Burger Press Recommendation?



## mcokevin (Jul 21, 2021)

Thought I'd see if anyone here has a favorite or recommended burger press?  I absolutely love burgers, love making them - and nothing beats a fresh burger with a couple of good spices mixed in to the meat.  But I hate forming the patties.  I always use a scale to weigh out the portions, so all good there, but I don't feel like I do a good job getting a uniform size and thickness on each patty.  It's also tedious as hell when making burgers for a larger group.

Having a company pool party this weekend and making burgers for ~15-20, so I picked up a Cuisinart CABP-320 and will be trying that Saturday morning.  It's well reviewed on amazon and only $15, so figured it was worth the purchase.  I saw a couple of other options that I might like more, but weren't available in time.  I am definitely open to buying a better option if there's a good recommendation out there.


----------



## PPG1 (Jul 21, 2021)

I am with you on the fact that it's a pain in the butt making patties especially for a large group.  The one thing i watch for though with a Patty Die, compressing the meat to much.  I'm sure you already know that a juicy burger is lightly packed so the rendering fat has nooks and crannies to flow into.  When i use a die, I  still pack it by hand so as not to over compress my meat.  It doesn't seem to save me time but atleast the size is consistent.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 21, 2021)

I have this one and I do use it from time to time. I does make nice uniform burgers. My only complaint is the diameter is slightly too small for my liking. You must use patty papers; it will stick. Amazon.com: Weston Burger Express Hamburger Press With Patty Ejector , Makes 4 1/2" Patties, 1/4Lb To 3/4Lb: Kitchen & Dining

My best suggestions:
1. Buy the patty papers.  Just like the restaurants use.  Sure you can use wax paper from a roll or such, but You wont believe how handy and useful they are. They are cheap in bulk and you will use them if you have them.   Hamburger Patty Paper Archives - Vacuum Sealers Unlimited
2.  Without having to mess with a patty press, you can easily and much more quickly take the bottom of a dinner plate and press a ball of meat down on the kitchen counter between 2 patty papers. Look at the bottom rim of your plates where it sits flat on the table with. That will become the diameter of your patties. Press untill you get the thickness you want. Just don't press any harder or else change the size of your meat ball to start with if they extrude beyond the rim. Much faster and easy!


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks gents.  I was looking at the Weston press - probably would have purchased it if it would have arrived on time.  

I did buy the patty papers.  I normally use wax paper and manually rip/cut it into squares, but figured the convenience was worth a few bucks.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 21, 2021)

ive used the Lem Burger Press for years - love it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2021)

I don’t know what the brand name is, but it is all metal & adjustable for thickness. I also got a box of wax paper squares. My friends wife gave it to me when my buddy died. It really works awesome. I use it for burgers, and breakfast sausage patties.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Without having to mess with a patty press, you can easily and much more quickly take a dinner plate and press a ball of meat down on the kitchen counter between 2 patty papers. Look at the bottom rim of your plates where it sits flat on the table with. That will become the diameter of your patties. Press untill you get the thickness you want. Just don't press any harder or else change the size of your meat ball to start with if they extrude beyond the rim. Much faster and easy!



Been doing this for years! But I use a Salad Plate to press 6 ounce Burgers. It's  fast and with not very much practice, Muscle Memory kicks in and the patties obtain a uniform size and shape...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2021)

I have the Weston and put papers top and bottom...  Freeze on a sheet pan, then vac pack for later....   Just like Costco...


----------



## sandyut (Jul 21, 2021)

those all look just like mine.  they work great!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes they do !!!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 21, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Been doing this for years! But I use a Salad Plate to press 6 ounce Burgers. It's  fast and with not very much practice, Muscle Memory kicks in and the patties obtain a uniform size and shape...JJ



Exactly. Not all dinner or salad plates are made equal! I have a certain plate that has a little deeper bottom rim and is the perfect diameter I like for patties. One doesn't normally pay attention the those kinds of details on the construction of their dinnerware. Just have to look at what you have or pick up one you find you like at the thrift store.

This reminds me of where I learned this. It must be an old-school diners secret? My first real job I had in the early 80's was at the Dexter Lake Club. If you have ever seen the famous movie Animal House, it was featured. I was a bus boy and dishwasher, but also did a lot of prep work including making a whole lot of patties with a plate like this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> It must be an old-school diners secret



LOL! I was taught this trick by an old Egyptian Line Cook in the Diner I worked fresh out of Culinary School! And YES, I use the SAME Salad Plate every time because it gives the desired result...JJ


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 21, 2021)

OK, seems like the LEM / Weston adjustable style are the clear winners.  Think I will pick one up if I am less than 100% satisfied with the one arriving today!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 21, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Exactly. Not all dinner or salad plates are made equal! I have a certain plate that has a little deeper bottom rim and is the perfect diameter I like for patties. One doesn't normally pay attention the those kinds of details on the construction of their dinnerware. Just have to look at what you have or pick up one you find you like at the thrift store.
> 
> This reminds me of where I learned this. It must be an old-school diners secret? My first real job I had in the early 80's was at the Dexter Lake Club. If you have ever seen the famous movie Animal House, it was featured. I was a bus boy and dishwasher, but also did a lot of prep work including making a whole lot of patties with a plate like this.


Dang, now I'm gonna have to watch Animal House! I haven't seen that in years!

Ryan


----------



## Apparition (Jul 21, 2021)

Another satisfied Weston user checking in


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 21, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> I am with you on the fact that it's a pain in the butt making patties especially for a large group.  The one thing i watch for though with a Patty Die, compressing the meat to much.  I'm sure you already know that a juicy burger is lightly packed so the rendering fat has nooks and crannies to flow into.  When i use a die, I  still pack it by hand so as not to over compress my meat.  It doesn't seem to save me time but atleast the size is consistent.



Now here's an idea.... someone could attach a force meter to the burger press and figure out the "ideal" amount of force to form the patty so you get the perfect result every time!  



SmokinAl said:


> I don’t know what the brand name is, but it is all metal & adjustable for thickness. I also got a box of wax paper squares. My friends wife gave it to me when my buddy died. It really works awesome. I use it for burgers, and breakfast sausage patties.



That is a bummer about your buddy - but nice to think of him each time you use the press.  Good idea on the breakfast sausage patties.  My dad makes a killer breakfast sandwich, and a homemade breakfast sausage would really up it!


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 21, 2021)

Multi-Task Alert:

I form a loose ball (1/4 to 1/3lb) of ground meat on some wax paper.





Then fold the paper over





Then using the lid from a large jar of peanuts, I press a burger










For making breakfast sausage patties or sliders, you might have to use a lid from a jar of peanut butter or mayonnaise.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 21, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Dang, now I'm gonna have to watch Animal House! I haven't seen that in years!
> 
> Ryan


A classic for sure! Otis Day and the Knights don't play there anymore but they do still have live bands!
As coincidence would have it, Dexter Lake Club now serves Texas style BBQ. They have a large stick burning offset in the back. Probably the best restaurant BBQ I have had from anywhere around here.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jul 21, 2021)

A similar way to 

 thirdeye
  is how i make smash burgers; I have an induction stove that I'm afraid to do a real midwest smash&smear.










Just throw a couple oz between a folded strip of parchment; use your hand, a plate, or rolling pin; and slap it directly on the griddle. These had onions, which on an unrelated note will cause more swelling and is hard to get that lacy edge.


----------



## Apparition (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh and another benefit of the Weston, and why I bought mine was for making Juicy Lucy's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2021)

Guys,
Personally I think if you're gonna get a "Burger Press", you might just as well go right to the "STUFZ" Burger Maker.  Then you can make Double Stuffed Cheeseburgers real easy.  Some call them "Juicy Lucy":
Here's one from 4 years ago:




__





						Trying my New STUFZ
					

Got my new toy (Toys)!  Please excuse some of the pics. We are breaking in a new camera, and the pics from that one seem to be shot through a filter.  I didn't do as good a job as some (SOB) in posting this as a step by step, but I didn't want the meat to get warm, while I made these burgers...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Bear


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 24, 2021)

Well the cheapo one that was available quick worked pretty darn well. Made 18 burgers a bit ago and now waiting for the party to arrive to grill them up with some sausages and whatever else people bring.  I like a 6.5 oz patty and that fit just about perfect in this form.

They’re not perfect as I was in somewhat of a rush, but they look a heck of a lot nicer than my normal patties!

Might stick with it, or might upgrade. I guess we’ll see.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2021)

Nothing wrong with those. Looks Homemade rather than El Cheapo frozen burgers...JJ


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 24, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nothing wrong with those. Looks Homemade rather than El Cheapo frozen burgers...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!

I like to mix some EVOO, salt, pepper, and garlic powder in to the meat.  And with this size crowd I will be firing up my MBG 1050, so they’ll get the benefit of charcoal running with a hickory split in the hopper.

 They should turn out good


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2021)

The last time I did a cook out that required a ton of burgers I used the pan trick. You just mix your meat with the spices of your choice. Place in a wax paper lined cooking sheet that has 1/2" side walls. Work the burger meat down close to the edge of the wall. Place wax paper on top. And use a rolling pin to finish spreading out until you get uniform thickness. Then put in freezer until it firms up. Then cut in squares so it looks like burgers from Wendy's. Bit of work. But it puts out alot of burgers in short time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2021)

Steve, that is a Brilliant Idea! We dont do big cook outs but I like to keep a stock of Burgers for quick meals. I do believe I have a baking sheet that would work perfectly. Thanks...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Steve, that is a Brilliant Idea! We dont do big cook outs but I like to keep a stock of Burgers for quick meals. I do believe I have a baking sheet that would work perfectly. Thanks...JJ


Thanks Jimmy! I've also done this for white castle burgers. Just used a pan with a 1/4" lip. And punched a few holes in them before frying. While they were pretty darn good. They're not the same as the real article.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2021)

Did a little research on getting good WC flavor. DEHYDRATED ONION is a must! Soak until tender, remove most of the water and spread on the Grill. Top with meat, cheese and buns and steam until cooked through. There are videos of how to lay everything out. I am waiting to get the onions and will be making these asap...JJ


----------



## Hamdrew (Jul 25, 2021)

chef jimmyj
  Agreed, as they are on McDonald's copy cats. For both but especially white castles, 73%/27% if not fattier, IMO; those tubes of pasty ground beef at the store work wonderful IMO. 

[I just roll out the meat between parchment on a lipless baking tray, partially freeze, score and punch holes, freeze, and there you have it]


----------

